# all terrain tire question



## Holmegaard (Apr 13, 2020)

Just got a Kubota T2290KWT-48 for our new yard. It's ~1.5 acres of small rolling hills, some semi-steep. Tractor has plenty of power & the finished cut is great, but I do get some spinning in areas where the ground stays wet under the grass. 
Would like to change out the rear tires to something with more bite in those areas, but not finding much in the size I need- 20x10-10. I do see a few out there in that size, marketed as ATV/golf cart tires:

https://www.petestirestore.com/20x1000-10-BKT-AT108-ATV-Tire-4-Ply_p_8205.html

https://www.buggiesunlimited.com/product.asp?sku=20-028

Any thoughts on the suitability of those tires? I'm open to checking out any other suggestions you might have as well.

Not terribly concerned with aggressive tread leaving marks on the lawn; the problem areas aren't easily seen & belong more to the local wildlife than to us.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you sure it's 20 10 10 and not 22 10 10? 
If you had an ATV dealer in the area, you could perhaps have a look and see if they are the same diameter as your OEM tires, so as to prevent any rubbing or interference. I'd go with the wider flatter tire myself. More in keeping with the tires you have. 
Have you thought of shifting your weight in the seat on the slippery bits, or maybe adding a little weight to the rear?


----------



## Holmegaard (Apr 13, 2020)

You are correct, they're 22x10-10. Have added some weight to the rear which helped some.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Different tires vs the stock turfs can make a huge difference.
The turf tires on my zero turn were horrible on hills.
I replaced them with bar tires (Carlisle AT 101) and the difference is massive.


----------



## Holmegaard (Apr 13, 2020)

Same tread on my stock turfs! 
The AT101's were recommended by a friend as well, but it doesn't look like they're available in 22x10-10.

Not exactly like the Carlisle's, but thinking these would work?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://www.ebay.com/i/302255591136...MI-cqZpMqq6QIVOvzjBx2viwtbEAQYBiABEgI3n_D_BwE


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My brother in law has a huge wet area in the side yard after building a work shop. The original idea was to haul in fill dirt and rent a dozer to raise low spot. After reviewing costs, he added a set of duals to the rear of his cub zero turn. He has air filled duals on one of his mowing tractors for stability and going thru wet areas. He is using some type of wide lug flotation tires and made his own mounting system. Problem solved at a fraction of the cost of original solution. Only problem he has encountered is adjusting for the extra width of the dually system. He has hooked 4 small fruit trees and 1 porch post with the extra width.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

20x10-10 "mudders" run about $80 each and there is no guarantee they'll solve your traction problem and not tear up the rest of the lawn. 20x10-10 chains run $40 for the *SET*. It would take about 5 minutes to slap chains on to mow that "slick" area and you're going to get the same amount of traction you would get with any aggressive tread for 25% of the price of another set of tires, that may or may not work. If the chains don't work, you're only out $40 ...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Arnold-...VBB-tBh0d0wA3EAQYAiABEgL6gvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

